# Boxing gloves around 50-60 dollars and wraps



## Pier033 (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi, I'm looking for a pair of 16 oz gloves around 50-60 dollars. I'm considering RDX Ace  and Venum Challenger 3 gloves. Any advice? What about Green Hill hand wraps? How long should they be?
Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 13, 2019)

My personal preference is leather vs the synthetic that Venum gloves are.
Don't know anything about Green Hill but the RDX handwraps we have used hold up well. Title, Meister, and Ring to Cage also are good. Length wise depends on hand size but mostly adult males should be 180-200 inches.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 13, 2019)

Longer wraps for me is better and I don't like them very elastic.


----------

